# Newmark Military Chrono On Ebay



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I liked look of Psychlist`s one of these, so when one came up on ebay with a starting bid of Â£19.95, I `watched` it to see how things went and maybe put a bid in if it didn`t go too high









The winning bid was Â£278, more then I could afford









Is this high or a normal/average price for one of these do you think?


















sellers photo.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

No idea Mac but I wouldn't pay it.









EBay prices are getting a bit silly, driven by market forces?

A fool and his money.......................

Too many barra boys about these days and stupid punters (IMVHO).


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I paid only a bit less than that for mine earlier this year and did not feel like a fool being parted from his money Stan







.

I feel an issued watch at that price is a better bet than say an unissued CWC chrono with Valjoux movement costing well over Â£100 more - which will give the greater pleasure and value as a longer term investment?

I know Newmark is not the most sought after marque







- but that gives it added interest in my eyes. I have to say it is one of my more accurate mechanical watches - so it's not too bad.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The crowns dont look right on that ebay one.....

But what do I know


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I wouldn`t pay out that much on anything from Ebay unless I`d had previous dealings with the seller and knew they could be trusted


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

jasonm said:


> The crowns dont look right on that ebay one.....
> 
> But what do I know
> 
> ...


Yes - the pushers look very odd - more like little crowns.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes I watched this auction hoping it might stay low









I think you have got to be very luck to find a poorly described "jem" that might go unoticed









The best I have ever managed was a Citizen diver for about Â£30 in very good condition.










And an old Felca Seascoper 111 for Â£40. That Bry has blasted giving me a very nice "tool" watch for about Â£60.

Mike


----------

